# Netflix UHD mit 10Mbit/s



## ich558 (31. Mai 2020)

Netflix sagt ja für UHD wird mindestens eine 25 Mbit Leitung empfohlen. 
Ich habe eine 100 Mbit Leitung aber mehr als 11,5 Mbit wird bei mir für UHD in dem Info Overlay gar nicht angezeigt. Wird die Qualität so stark komprimiert oder wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (31. Mai 2020)

Das ist leider normal. Die ganzen Stream Anbieter komprimieren die Filme/Serien zu Tode. Das sieht man leider auch. 
Vor kurzen war es ja noch schlimmer, da drosselten (so weit ich weiß) alle die Bandbreite, angeblich um wegen Corona das Netz nicht stark zu belasten.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Juni 2020)

Lg Oled E9 laut info overlay:

Full HD filme ~6mbit
4k ~ 11mbit
4k+Dolby Vision ~ 15,25mbit


Beeindruckend gute Bildqualitaet trirz so geringer bitraten ist schon wahnsinn.

Sehe kaum einen unterachied zu meinen UHD blue rays.

Aber die komprimierung ist halt mittlerweile wahnsinn.


----------



## soth (1. Juni 2020)

Ja die Streams bei Netflix und vielen anderen Anbietern werden so stark komprimiert.
Deshalb ist die Qualität auch so unterirdisch.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Juni 2020)

soth schrieb:


> Ja die Streams bei Netflix und vielen anderen Anbietern werden so stark komprimiert.
> Deshalb ist die Qualität auch so unterirdisch.



Unterirdisch? Jetzt macht ihr euch aber wirklich lächerlich.....


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Juni 2020)

Doch, bei vielen Filmen ist die Bildqualität unterirdisch. Selbst bei 4k. 
Die sollen endlich die Datenraten erhöhen, so Richtung UHD Blu-Ray. Dafür würde ich sogar ein teureres Abo bezahlen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Juni 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Doch, bei vielen Filmen ist die Bildqualität unterirdisch. Selbst bei 4k.
> Die sollen endlich die Datenraten erhöhen, so Richtung UHD Blu-Ray. Dafür würde ich sogar ein teureres Abo bezahlen.



Nein, sie sind nicht unterirdisch.

Habe diese oder ähnliche Wortwahl in noch keinem objektivem Test zu Netflix gelesen oder gehört - auch nicht im direkten Vergleich zur UHD BD.

Deine Wortwahl ist also mehr oder weniger ein falsch gewähltes subjektives superlativ das nichts mit der Realität zu tun hat.


----------



## fipS09 (1. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Deine Wortwahl ist also mehr oder weniger ein falsch gewähltes subjektives superlativ das nichts mit der Realität zu tun hat.


Du bist da halt das Gegenbeispiel, falls du wirklich kaum einen Unterschied zwischen einer UHD BR und Netflix siehst.
Der ist schon Recht deutlich sichtbar, aber mir reicht die Netflix Qualität in der Regel trotzdem aus.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Juni 2020)

Es gab/gibt da eine Netflix Serie (Name weis ich allerdings nicht mehr und will danach auch nicht suchen) die hatte 4k Dolby Vision. Die erste Folge (weiter kam ich nicht) war sehr dunkel gehalten. Da gab es viele Flächen die einfach im Schwarz abgesoffen sind, statt noch was darzustellen. 
Das konnte ich mir nicht anschauen und musste ausmachen. Das war lange vor Corona. Und sowas sieht man immer wieder da die Datenraten nicht ausreichen bei dunklen sehr dunklen Bildern noch Details anzeigen kann (denke ich).
Erst wieder vor kurzen The Revenant angeschaut. Der hat auch einige dunkle Szenen, aber da sieht man immer noch jedes Detail. 

Wie gesagt, für ein Abo mit gescheiter Bandbreite und dann dem besseren Bild würde ich sogar mehr Geld bezahlen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Juni 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> aber mir reicht die Netflix Qualität in der Regel trotzdem aus.


Man hat ja auch keine andere Wahl. Ich kaufe mir doch nicht jeden Film auf UHD Blu-Ray. Das geht zu sehr ins Geld. Also muß man mit dem Bild was die Streamingdienste anbieten leben.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Juni 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Du bist da halt das Gegenbeispiel, falls du wirklich kaum einen Unterschied zwischen einer UHD BR und Netflix siehst.
> Der ist schon Recht deutlich sichtbar, aber mir reicht die Netflix Qualität in der Regel trotzdem aus.



Deutlich sichtbar finde ich da garnichts. Sichtbar bei sehr genauem Blick? Ja.
Und ich habe den Vergleich auf einem doch recht annehmbarem endgerät.
Ihr übertreibt deutlich.

YouTube

Oder hier - falls dir das oben nicht professionell genug ist - besser als von vincent gehts nicht (kein Netflix, aber Apple Streaming)

YouTube

O-Ton vom Experten:
Er war beeindruckt vom geringen Unterschied zwischen Streaming und UHD-BD.
Man erkennt bei normaler Distanz laut vincent (und der Mann ist im Gegensatz zu uns hier berufsexperte mit einem weitreichendem Namen) zum TV Gerät nur einen Unterschied wenn man ein Standbild erzeugt.
Also im Ernst.....99% der Bevölkerung würden Gardenien Unterschied sehen, und ihr kommt mit Superlativen wie "deutlich sichtbar" oder "unterirdisch".
Solltet euch für diese Irreführung anderer Forenuser  schämen imho.


----------



## fipS09 (1. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Deutlich sichtbar finde ich da garnichts. Sichtbar bei sehr genauem Blick? Ja.
> Und ich habe den Vergleich auf einem doch recht annehmbarem endgerät.
> Ihr übertreibt deutlich.
> 
> ...



Apple TV hat auch eine deutlich höhere Bitrate, nach kurzer Recherche sogar die mit Abstand höchste aller Streaminganbieter. Wenn du bei Netflix den Unterschied nicht siehst würde ich empfehlen beim Endgerät zur sparen und etwas in eine Sehhilfe zu investieren 
Gerade bei dunklen Szenen, sollte dir das schon auch in Bewegung auffallen wieviele Details verschwinden.

Nur interessehalber, welche UHD Blu-ray nutzt du denn zum Vergleich auf deinem Gerät?

Aber wie du sagst, 99% der Leute werden den Unterschied nicht bemerken, einfach weil sie überhaupt keinen Vergleich haben. Ändert halt nix dran das er da ist, und genau das war doch Teil der Frage des TEs.


----------



## soth (1. Juni 2020)

Die glorreiche "Qualität" von Netflix wird -wie hier schon angemerkt- vor allem in dunklen Szenen für jeden offensichtlich. Dort quasi dauerhaft Artefakte zu erkennen.

Das Netflix teilweise z.B. durch falsche Farben/Farbtemperatur komplett den Bildeindruck ändert macht es nicht besser.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Juni 2020)

Planet erde 2 nehme ich als uhd bd referenz die habe ich auch hier liegen und die laesst sich bspw auch wunderbar mit unsere erde 2 auf amazon vergleichen.

Den letzten star wars habe ich als uhd bd ebenfalls hier und in meinem disney streming abo sieht der film praktisch auch gleich aus. 

Apple, aber auch disney, haben die hoechste bitrate. 
Netflix und amazon liefern aber selbst mit der haelfte hervorragende ergebnisse ab und muss selbst den vergleich mit uhd bd nocht scheuen. Aus normaler sehentfernung und als normaler mensch schon garnicht. 

Es bleibt dabei: euer superlativ ist absolut fehl am platz und ist nur das ewige rauf und runterbeten nerdiger halbwahrheiten um sich selbst in einer blase der "deutlichen ueberlegenheit" einzukuscheln.


Die wichtigste frage die man sich halt stellen muss: wenn praktisch bald jeder durch vectoring und supervectoring seine 50mbit+ bekommt, und disney und apple es mit ~30mbit datenrate schon vormachen: wozu ueberhaupt noch in scheiben investieren wenn man doch bereits jetzt keinen, bzw. nur einen geringeren unterachied sieht?

Meinen BD UHD player habe ich bereits abgeschafft. Wozu brauch ich den auch noch? Sieht haesslich aus, unnuetzes wxtrageraet, unbequem zu handlen... Geht mit den build in apps bequemer, schneller und praktisch genauso gut im endergebnis.

Lediglich 1 grund gaebe es fuer mich noch an der scheibe festzuhalten: der sound - denm der leidet beim streaming wirklich im gegensatz zum bild.


----------



## fipS09 (1. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Apple, aber auch disney, haben die hoechste bitrate.
> Netflix und amazon liefern aber selbst mit der haelfte hervorragende ergebnisse ab und muss selbst den vergleich mit uhd bd nocht scheuen.


Also machen Apple und Disney das nur zum Spaß?

Deinen restlichen Satz raffe ich nicht, wenn ich es sehen kann ohne speziell darauf zu achten ist es für mich halt deutlich.
Trotzdem benutze ich aus Bequemlichkeit und Kostengründen *deutlich* öfter Streamingdienste. Wem ich damit überlegen bin weißt wohl nur du.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2020)

Es gibt ein paar Serien die durchaus prima aussehen, manchmal ist das Bild aber auch wirklich schlecht. Bei Prime Video war z.B. die erste Grand Tour Staffel in UHD fürchterlich am flimmern. Oder Jessica Jones auf Netflix ist so ein Beispiel wo z.T. alles im Schwarz absäuft.
Gerade letzteres kann aber auch ein schlechtes Master sein und muss nicht zwangsweise an der Bitrate liegen.
Was imo ein gutes HDR hinbekommen hat ist Glow (Vorsicht Kurve: Bei der Schärfe sieht es etwas anders aus, Film Grain Ist hier z.T. absichtlich hinzugefügt worden)
Light Iron Colorist Ian Vertovec on GLOW and Getting a Mid-80s Film Look in HDR - Studio Daily

Wegen der Ursprungsfrage über maximal gesehen Bitrate: Unser Planet erreicht bei mir 15,25Mbit/s


----------



## soth (1. Juni 2020)

Ist doch gut für dich wenn du keinen Unterschied siehst. 
Für mich kommt Netflix mit keiner Serie an die  Qualität von Blu-Rays -geschweige den UHD-BluRays- heran und vieles sieht wirklich schlecht aus.

Es gibt ein paar wenige Streaminganbieter die wirklich gute, teilweise sogar besser Qualität als BluRay liefern, allerdings können diese das vor allem aufgrund ihrer Nische und des passenden Materials tun.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Apple, aber auch disney, haben die hoechste bitrate.


Ich weis nicht ob das inzwischen anders ist bei Disney+, aber es gab ja da eine News (glaube auch hier bei PCGH) das sie nicht in 4k senden, auch wenn 4k da steht... 

Und ich machte es anders als du, ich schaffte mir erst vor kurzen einen UHD Blu-Ray Player an weil ich endlich wieder gute Bildqualität haben wollte. Und nein, es liegt auch nicht am TV, ein Sony AF8 spielt ja auch oben mit.
Sound, dagegen ist mir ziemlich egal. Schaue/höre zu 99% alles mit Kopfhörer an.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (2. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Lediglich 1 grund gaebe es fuer mich noch an der scheibe festzuhalten: der sound - denm der leidet beim streaming wirklich im gegensatz zum bild.



Echt !?  Und das ist ja eigentlich der geringste Posten bei der Datenmenge.  Wieso sparen die daran , wenn das Bild schon ******* ist  ^^^

Ich hab kein Netflix und beziehe mich auf die Kommentare  ^^


----------



## P2063 (3. Juni 2020)

Also ich finde ja Netflix ist noch einer der besseren Streamingdienste was die Bildqualität angeht. Die Auflösung passt auf jeden Fall, leider kaschieren sie in ihren Eigenproduktionen sehr viel der möglichen Bildschärfe durch Filmkorn. Bei Amazon gefallen mir die dunklen Bildbereiche wesentlich schlechter, da sind deutlich früher Brüche in den Farbverläufen oder Artefakte zu erkennen.


----------

